# UK to Canada - tips/info?



## Blitzwing85 (Feb 2, 2010)

I've always wanted to live in Canada sincce i was young. But i wanted to wait until i had a serious partner, my own house in the UK and many years experience in my job. 
Now i'm 24, i have all of those things. So i'm just starting the process off now. 


I've applied for a free assessment to get an idea of my eligibility...the next step is to scout out areas of interest i'd like to live, and then see what jobs are available. 



I was just wondering though, what exactly is the process of finding a job in another country? I suppose it depends on the company advertising the job...but obviously i can't afford to hop on a plane everytime i have an interview. 
I believe my background and experience over the last 9-10 years will mean many companies would be interested in employing me but i really wouldn't know where to start. So i'm just after as much info as i can find around the net.

I'm not sure how long it takes to apply for a Visa but i expect at least a couple of years. I'm not in a mega hurry but i wouldn't mind being settled in Canada before i have children, which gives me about 5-6 years. 


Also, where would the best place to live be? 
My main requirement is that there is a good Snowboarding resort within a resonable distance so i can take it up as a full time hobby. But i don't want to live too far out of the way. 

Thanks in advance for any replies. Any info, even something small is appretiated.


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

Blitzwing85 said:


> I've always wanted to live in Canada sincce i was young. But i wanted to wait until i had a serious partner, my own house in the UK and many years experience in my job.
> Now i'm 24, i have all of those things. So i'm just starting the process off now.
> 
> 
> ...


Immigrating to Canada is mainly a job thing. There are only two main ways in and both involve jobs. What do you do for a living?
You, being only 24, have an alternative available to you and that is a BUNAC one-year working visa. You should check it out on the BUNAC website.


----------



## Blitzwing85 (Feb 2, 2010)

Auld Yin said:


> Immigrating to Canada is mainly a job thing. There are only two main ways in and both involve jobs. What do you do for a living?
> You, being only 24, have an alternative available to you and that is a BUNAC one-year working visa. You should check it out on the BUNAC website.


Hi, thanks for your reply.
(i'm off now but i'll check back later).

My job is a bit funny in a way. I work as a Calibration Engineer / Manager. I have my own department at a huge company and i'm responsible for 1 other person. I've done this from school, gained my qualificiations through the company and have worked here for 9 years.
The company manufacters breathing apparatus and gas detection systems/analysers. 
But my job covers such a big variation of equipment, roles and responsiblities that's it's impossible to classify under 1 catagory. meaning it won't come under any lists that state required job experience. 

I will check out that website, thanks.


----------



## Blitzwing85 (Feb 2, 2010)

Update:

I've checked out more info and places and i'm really fancying Alberta. 
Climate and location wise it looks perfect for me.

Also, i've checked out lots of jobs and it's actually given me inspiration to completely change my career. 
I've decided i'm going to study Geoscience. 
It's a subject i've always found interesting and the job prospects seem really good. I can study it through the Open University in my own timealthough it seems to be very expensive. Probably take me 5 years and cost me £5000 or more but that still allows me to move to Canada before i'm 30, or even sooner and transfer my studies over if possible. 

I've been told my whole life by eveyrone i can go far, but the type of person i am it has to be something that interests me. And my current career of Mechanical Engineering doesn't. Anything that doesn't have a spark with me gets pretty much neglected, but i think Geology will be my thing. 

Hm, this prospect quite excites me actually. And i pretty much just stumbled across it by accident today.


----------



## MandyB (Jan 14, 2010)

Make sure the Open Uni course is recognised in Alberta before paying for it!!! Not everything is recognised here so please check. Alberta is a wonderful province as it has almost all the different climate regions you can think of from north - cold to middle - prairie to south - semi arid. It is good to investigate online after looking at a map. We live near Edmonton so get hot summers and cold winters - proper seasons instead of grey damp all year round like UK!
Depending on where your skills will be employed will govern where you live primarily though.
Skilled worker applications from UK can take up to 5 years to process or try a Provincial Nominee program. All information can be found on the immigration web site.
Good luck.


----------



## Blitzwing85 (Feb 2, 2010)

Yes i'll have to double check that fact. I know Open University lets you study from anywhere in the world, which suggests to me most of the courses do count for something abroad. 
*Any idea where the best place to check that would be? *
The course subject matter, Geology should be the same the world around. I mean we all live on the Earth and that is pretty much what the subject is about. 
But yes it's someting i need to confirm. 


I'm already well qualified in Calibration, *anyone know what the Calibration standards are like in Canada?* In the UK it's very strict and a company can't manufacture a single product without being fully audited and approved at least yearly by numerous approval bodies. However if it's not so strict in Canada then my experience won't count for as much...which is when the above qualification and career change would come in.


Alberta does sound ideal for me. And Edmonton looks like a nice city. Big enough to have enough going on but not too big like some of the major cities. 
*Any ideas on what sort of wage would be required for a good standard of living around Edmonton area?*
Our current combined UK income is approx £40,000 a year. Where i live that covers a 3 bedroom house in a nice area (but nothing fancy), small town 20minutes from the city of Newcastle, fairly poor schools, enough spare cash for at least 1 night out a week and any recreational sports activities, gyms, media for home entertainment etc we need, 1 mid range car and enough left over for 1-2 holidays a year. (usually £3000-£5000)

*So, to live there would i require something similar (say $70,000) or would i require less/more?*
Just to give me an idea when i check wages. To be honest though, in the UK my girlfriends pay is terrible, and i'd expect she would be on a considerably higher wage in Canada in comparison because she's doing a degree in computer programming and mathematics. However, i'd like it if she only had to work part-time once we have children.

Thanks a lot so far!!


----------

